# I want to kiss you



## MommaWolf

Hey everyone.  I am very new to the Japanese language, and very interested in learning as much as I can.  I was introduced to the language by a close friend of mine, and I feel I am falling for him.  I have already told him "Aishiteru", but now I want to tell him that I would like to kiss him or have him kiss me.  Maybe someone can help? Thanks so much.


----------



## MommaWolf

I forgot to mention that neither of us knows Kenji yet, so I would appreciate the long-hand version, if you please.  Domo arigato.


----------



## uchi.m

_Kisu shitai _= I want to kiss you
_Kisu shite _or maybe_ kisu shite hoshii _= Kiss me


----------



## lazarus1907

The correct word is K*a*nji (Kan -> Han Dinasty, Ji = character)


----------



## MommaWolf

lazarus1907 said:


> The correct word is K*a*nji (Kan -> Han Dinasty, Ji = character)




Sorry...Like I said, I'm new to this.  )


----------



## Cereth

lazarus1907 said:


> The correct word is K*a*nji (Kan -> Han Dinasty, Ji = character)


 
Please stop being cocky....Mommawolf said already she doesn´t know about Japanese language...

that is why Mommawolf I recommend you to read the sticky section 
if you want to know more about nihongo (japanese) you will find interesting differences between katakana/hiragana and kanji...


By the way I agree with Uchi.m translations, but you can say it like this also:
Anata ni kissushitai yo!
kissushitai
kissushitai yo!
if you are in front of the person you want to kiss is not necessary to say "anata ni" and kissushitai would be enough....

I recommend you to say:
*Kissushite hoshii (i want you to kiss me)*
kissushite is Kiss me! so  use it depending on the mood you are hahaha....but as far as i know the first option is better...trust me ^^...

my advice:
Japanese don´t say "aishiteru" often, they say is a special word for special time and person...
you said "you are falling for him" , which means that right now you don´t love him in all the sense of the word, so I recommend you to say "anata ga suki desu" it can be translated as : I like you (but remember I like in japanese is very different from english, it has more depth than in english)...
cheers!


----------



## Flaminius

> Anata ni kissushitai yo!
> etc.


1. I suggest that _-no_ particle is "softer" than _-yo_, thereby a bit more becoming of a female speaker.
2. Transcribing "kiss" as kissu is now an obsolete practise (I remember reading it in novels in 50s).  Japanese today transcribes it as キス (kisu) and pronounce the word without geminating the S.

By the way, thank you for advertising the sticky.


----------



## Aoyama

> Sorry...Like I said, I'm new to this. )


But maybe not to kissing ...



> 1. I suggest that _-no_ particle is "softer" than _-yo_, thereby a bit more becoming of a female speaker.
> 2. Transcribing "kiss" as kissu is now an obsolete practise (I remember reading it in novels in the 50s). Japanese today transcribe it as キス (kisu) and pronounce the word without geminating the S.


Very true.
One may also add (for those who want to _know_) that Japanese has two words of its own for *kiss* , *seppun* and *kuchizuke* (seppun suru, kuchizuke suru), a bit pedantic or somewhat strange, for sure, but clearly showing the reluctance or the _restraint_ Japanese feel about ... _kissing_ . Something to remember.
And then, I'd simply say : *Kiss shite yo (hayaku/mattaku) ! Tamaranai no !*


----------



## Cereth

And then, I'd simply say : *Kiss shite yo (hayaku/mattaku) ! Tamaranai no !*[/quote]


Hayaku....tamaranai no!

sugeeee


----------

